# loading 172.16.200.117:/lts/vmlinuz-... [risolto]

## cloc3

edit

titolo originale: "loading 172.16.200.117:/lts/vmlinuz-2.4.24-ltsp-1 ...."

Nel tentativo di caricare ltsp, la workstation si blocca sul messaggio in oggetto.

Immagino che si tratti di un difetto noto, ma non riesco a capire quale.

Il seguente link

mi fa pensare a una collocazione sbagliata del kernel, ma ho già fatto alcune verifiche:

```

linux17 lib # ls /tftpboot/lts/* /var/lib/tftpboot -l

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1841152 apr 26 21:02 /tftpboot/lts/vmlinuz-2.4.24-ltsp-1

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            9 apr 30 11:24 /var/lib/tftpboot -> /tftpboot/

linux17 lib # cat /etc/xinetd.d/tftp

# default: off

# description: The tftp server serves files using the trivial file transfer \

#       protocol.  The tftp protocol is often used to boot diskless \

#       workstations, download configuration files to network-aware printers, \

#       and to start the installation process for some operating systems.

service tftp

{

        disable = no

        socket_type             = dgram

        protocol                = udp

        wait                    = yes

        user                    = root

        server                  = /usr/sbin/in.tftpd

        server_args             = -s /var/lib/tftpboot

        per_source              = 11

        cps                             = 100 2

        flags                   = IPv4

}

```

Che altro può essere?[/i]

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Immagino che si tratti di un difetto noto, ma non riesco a capire quale.
> 
> 

 

Un tentativo e due consigli:

Tentativo: Fai un restart del xinetd quando l'altra macchina é bloccata nella richiesta. C'é un (fottuto) parametro da settare per dirgli che deve poter seguire più richieste (ma adesso non ricordo qual'é!), altrimenti dopo che ha servito la richiesta iniziale si blocca.

Consiglio: usa tcpdump per vedere le richieste esatte che stanno viaggiando nella rete

Consiglio 2: prova a elminare il link simbolico mettendo la roba direttamente in /var/lib/tftpboot

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un tentativo e due consigli:
> 
> 

 

Il tentativo di riavviare xinetd non è utile, perché non produce il lancio di nuove richieste.

Anche lo spostamento di /tftpboot in /var/lib non ha sortito effetti.

Non ho provato con tcpdump perché non sono abituato ad usare questo comando, ma credo che possa essere ugualmente utile la lettura del log:

```
tail /var/log/everything/current -f

Apr 30 16:46:18 [xinetd] xinetd Version 2.3.13 started with libwrap loadavg options compiled in.

Apr 30 16:46:18 [xinetd] Started working: 1 available service

Apr 30 16:47:18 [dhcpd] DHCPDISCOVER from 00:e0:7d:75:5f:f6 via eth0

Apr 30 16:47:18 [dhcpd] DHCPOFFER on 172.16.200.151 to 00:e0:7d:75:5f:f6 via eth0

Apr 30 16:47:18 [dhcpd] DHCPREQUEST for 172.16.200.151 (172.16.200.117) from 00:e0:7d:75:5f:f6 via eth0

Apr 30 16:47:18 [dhcpd] DHCPACK on 172.16.200.151 to 00:e0:7d:75:5f:f6 via eth0

Apr 30 16:47:18 [xinetd] FAIL: tftp address from=172.16.200.151

Apr 30 16:47:18 [xinetd] START: tftp pid=25706 from=172.16.200.151

Apr 30 16:47:29 [xinetd] START: tftp pid=25707 from=172.16.200.151

Apr 30 16:47:29 [xinetd] FAIL: tftp address from=172.16.200.151

                - Last output repeated twice -

Apr 30 16:47:49 [xinetd] START: tftp pid=25708 from=172.16.200.151

Apr 30 16:48:29 [xinetd] START: tftp pid=25709 from=172.16.200.151

Apr 30 16:48:29 [xinetd] FAIL: tftp address from=172.16.200.151

                - Last output repeated twice -

Apr 30 16:49:48 [xinetd] START: tftp pid=25710 from=172.16.200.151

```

Cosa possono significare questi FAIL?

----------

## cloc3

Inutile che vi spieghi come ho fatto. Dovevo sistemare una mezza dozzina di errori banali.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Inutile che vi spieghi come ho fatto. Dovevo sistemare una mezza dozzina di errori banali.

 

Beh se trovi il tempo potresti però dare un opinione su questa guida  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh se trovi il tempo potresti però dare un opinione su questa guida 

 

Traduco il mio replay precedente: se avessi seguito con più diligenza quella guida, non avrei lanciato il post.

Una osservazione minimale. Nella guida si insegna a porre

 *Quote:*   

> /var/opt/ltsp/swapfiles    192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,no_root_squash,async)
> 
> 

 

in /etc/export, senza avvertire l'utente che prima deve crearsi la directory. Ma mi sembra veramente una banalità.

Comunque sono ancora al 70% della configurazione. Se troverò altri particolari, farò sapere.

----------

